# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Браузер Comodo Dragon

## Sanych

*Comodo Dragon* - быстрый универсальный браузер на базе технологии Chromium (на основе которой создан в том числе и браузер Google Chrome) с дополнительными функциями, повышающими безопасность и конфиденциальность. Обеспечивает повышенную конфиденциальность, превосходящую технологии Chromium, имеет технологию проверки доменов, которая идентифицирует и выделяет превосходящие сертификаты SSL из низших, останавливает куки и другие веб-шпионы, а также предотвращает все прослеживания загрузки браузера, чтобы гарантировать Вашу конфиденциальность.


*Особенности Comodo Dragon:* Более совершенная защита конфиденциальных данных.Упрощенная идентификации сертификатов SSL.Быстрый доступ к веб-сайтам.Повышенная стабильность и умеренное потребление ресурсов памяти.Режим анонимного серфинга - Incognito Mode, при работе в котором браузер блокирует элементы Cookies.Возможность импортировать пользовательские настройки из браузеров Opera, Internet Explorer и Firefox.
Скачать браузер Comodo Dragon 10.0.0.2 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

Мне нравится  шустрый такой браузер

----------


## Sanych

Да, довольно быстрый. Проверяю пока его работу.

----------


## Justin

Шустрее чем Хром и Опера ... послядняя меня вообщее расстроила, один сплошной глюк

----------


## АВИАТОР

> послядняя меня вообщее расстроила, один сплошной глюк


 это про какую версию?
  Поставил  v 10.63,тоже сплошные разочарования(((
 А в Comodo Dragon русский язык есть?

----------


## Sanych

Конечно есть, иначе я бы его не выкладывал.

----------


## Sanych

Поюзал я этот браузер, скорость действительно очень даже хорошая. Насчёт заявленной повышенной безопасности пока сказать ничего не могу. Но, один интересный нюанс всплыл. Моя банерорезка Ad Muncher, которая автоматом встраивалась в другие браузеры, сюда не пролезла. Пришлось руками доделать.

----------


## Justin

> это про какую версию?
>   Поставил  v 10.63,тоже сплошные разочарования(((
>  А в Comodo Dragon русский язык есть?



Последняя версия которая , один сплошой большой глюк

----------


## АВИАТОР

Это Opera v11.И  v10.63 тоже не очень. Что-то Opera испортилась.Интересно, в Comodo Dragon в кэше тип файлов указывается,или как в Опере,хрен что найдёшь))))))

----------


## Justin

Незнаю  я в этом особо не разбираюсь

----------


## Sanych

Браузеры всегда так хитро прячут кэш. Для просмотра кэша есть такая прога - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Она уникальна и для Google Chrome и для Comodo Dragon. После запуска программы надо просто нажать F9 и указать путь к папке с кэшем от браузера, поставить птичку возле запомнить настройки. У меня на Win7 это - С:\Users\Sanych\AppData\Local\Comodo\Dragon\User Data\Default\Cache\ Прога может упорядочить файлы в кэше по типу, по размеру и прочее. Удобная штука в общем. Один нюанс, она показывает пустое окно, если сам браузер открыт. Браузер надо закрывать, потом юзать ChromeCacheView

----------


## Justin

Как все сложно

----------


## Sanych

На самом деле просто если попробовать раз другой. Ну как в жизни

----------


## Justin

Ничего привыкнем

----------


## .29

> Это Opera v11.И  v10.63 тоже не очень. Что-то Opera испортилась.Интересно, в Comodo Dragon в кэше тип файлов указывается,или как в Опере,хрен что найдёшь))))))


Странно, у меня с оперой все отлично. С 11-й на трех компах...

В кеш оперы можно попасть, набрав opera:cache в адресной строке. Здесь вам и фильт по популярным форматам, и по размерам файла, и по сайтам.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Браузеры всегда так хитро прячут кэш. Для просмотра кэша есть такая прога - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Она уникальна и для Google Chrome и для Comodo Dragon. После запуска программы надо просто нажать F9 и указать путь к папке с кэшем от браузера, поставить птичку возле запомнить настройки...


Ну это понятно.Я пользуюсь VideoCacheView. Можно ещё проще сделать:откр.ACDSee и кидаешь из кэша файлы:те форматы,которые он поддерживает,откроются  Только не очень это удобно,поэтому и хочу уточнить про Comodo Dragon.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Вот кэш IE и Оперы,в IE сразу видно,где фото,где веб-страница и т.д.,в Опере наоборот.Так в кэше  Comodo визуально,без всяких прог,видно тип файла или нет?
  Кстати,попутно,может подскажите,в каком броузере сразу виден тип файла(кроме IE)?

----------


## Justin

> Ну это понятно.Я пользуюсь VideoCacheView. Можно ещё проще сделать:откр.ACDSee и кидаешь из кэша файлы:те форматы,которые он поддерживает,откроются  Только не очень это удобно,поэтому и хочу уточнить про Comodo Dragon.
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> Вот кэш IE Оперы,в IE сразу видно,где фото,где веб-страница и т.д.,в Опере наоборот.Так в кэше  Comodo визуально,без всяких прог,видно тип файла или нет?
>   Кстати,попутно,может подскажите,в каком броузере сразу виден тип файла(кроме IE)?


Я так и не понялала как этой прогой пользоваться

----------


## Sanych

Нет, расширений файла в кэше Comodo невидно. В крайнем случае можно упорядочить например по размеру. Насчёт тех где видно не знаю.

----------

